# ShotGun Shells



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Was wondering what name brand of shells and size do you guys use for squirrels ? I just bought a box of the Federals Game Shok Lead. 12 Gauge , 2 3/4Inches , 1 oz shot and 6 shot. Can only wait and see if it takes leaves and squirrels...LOL...Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think it matters a whole lot what brand for squirrel. It's been a lot of years since I used a shotgun for squirrel, but I always liked 5 shot. These days, it's 22 solids.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

When hunting with the leaves still on and most of the time, I use Winchesters-2 3/4 inch in the #4 shot in full choke 12 gauge.
#6 will work but they dont penatrate as well and then you may be needing to take that 2 Nd. shot. You can also eat the thing without much danger of breaking a tooth on a piece of lead.
When using the 20 or 16, I use #5's on the squirrels. All full choke.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the same loads for squirell tthat you do, they work fine.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

10 gauge 3 1/2 BBB just to knock the trees out of the way.lol


.22 hollow point from a marlin model 66 toped with a simmons 3x9x40 for clean head shots.


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

Most often I use the .22 viper round, not sure if its in producion anymore though, havent seen any at fin feather fur for a while now. Shoot them out of marlin 60, with a cheap simmons 3-9x40 on see-thru scope mounts. Sometimes if I'm hunting with someone else one of us will bring a shotgun so we can take the running shots too. Probably not this year but maybe next I'd like to get one of the new .17 mag rifles and try it for squirrel.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Ranger, when we gonna hook up and get us some tree rats ? Take care......Rich


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm kinda waiting for it to cool down some, I'd like to check out the area around shreve though, I've only hunted killbuck state land down there and most of the time you need a pair of waders to get to your squirrel after youve shot it.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Richs63Corvair said:


> I just bought a box of the Federals Game Shok Lead. 12 Gauge , 2 3/4Inches , 1 oz shot and 6 shot.


Just baught the same thing, it was the cheapest thing Dunham's had. I dont think it matters. As long as you are not using turkey load youll be fine. I dont think i would use 7_1/2 either. But as long as it shoots, it kills.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

no way I would go in the woods with 1 oz of 6 or 7 1/2 shot, good luck trying to kill a squirrel past 25 yards, squirrels have very tough hide, small shot just wont pentrate plus I dont like eating a mouth full of lead. I'll stick with high brass 1 1/4oz of 4 shot, less bb's and more pentration.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

High brass sure, but iv never had a problem with 6. I like 4 just fine too. But this early in the year sometimes you know they are there you just dont have the best view on them, it can help to have more shot and more open pattern. And 25 yards works fine for me, if im any further i lose them when they fall. lol


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit a squirrel last year with the above shot , the rat was 30 ft in the tree and I shot from 40 yards away. 2 b.b.s in its head..............Rich


----------

